# samsung color display problem



## ras81 (Aug 22, 2014)

hi,

in the past few days i have a problem with my samsung lcd TV, in every channel i get a wierd black, as shown in the pics below
it only happens with black/dark colors and not with green, red etc.
https://imageshack.com/i/ezaANbmPj
i tried connecting diffrent input devices that worked on other TV and it seems the problem is with the tv.








plz help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from removing power for an extended period (to get the unit to reset), there isn't anything a consumer can do. If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, depending on bran/model/size it may be cheaper to simply replace it.


----------

